# Jouer les Cassandre



## Janos

Mais pourquoi l'article definitif est-il au pluriel? Cassandre était une prophétesse et ici c'est à lui qu'on fais référence et non pas à sa famille ou ses proches. l en va de même, à mon avis, pour "les prévisions des Cassandre (ou cassandre)".


----------



## FannyB

Pour les prévisions _des_ cassandre_s_, le pluriel s'impose si on veut éviter la confusion avec l'héroïne. L'expression _jouer les_ évoque le répertoire théatral cf jouer les ingénues et même si on dit _jouer au grand seigneur_, on retrouve le pluriel avec apprentis sorciers, trouble-fête...J'ai même vu _la fille de l'air _perdre son singulier!


----------



## gallhammer

L'article est au pluriel par convention, probablement pour éviter toute ambiguité de sens que pourraient entraîner les autres sens transitifs de jouer (notamment jouer - professionnellement - un rôle "elle a joué la Cassandre d'Eschyle").
De façon similaire, on dit aussi "jouer les oiseaux de malheur" ("jouer l'oiseau de malheur" ferait plutôt penser à un acteur interprétant un certain rôle de composition dans une pièce ou un film). C'est mon sentiment sur la question. Notez qu'une variante de l'expression est "faire *sa *Cassandre".


----------



## Viobi

gallhammer said:


> Notez qu'une variante de l'expression est "faire *sa *Cassandre".



Jamais entendu ça. Faire sa mijaurée, oui, mais sa Cassandre?


----------



## tilt

FannyB said:


> même si on dit _jouer au grand seigneur_


Pour ma part, je dis _jouer *les *grands seigneurs _aussi.
_Jouer au grand seigneur _me ferait plutôt penser que la personne s'amuse à un jeu nommé ainsi.


----------



## hugohaas

Mais, dites les amis, que signifie donc '' jouer les Cassandres '' ? Est-ce faire de mauvaises prédictions?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

« Jouer les X » signifie être spécialisé dans cet emploi (X).
Jouer les amoureux transis, les folles furieuses, les Cassandre... etc 
Pour les Cassandre, c'est faire l'oiseau de mauvais augure (qui annonce des malheurs à l'avance).


----------



## Janos

Voilà l'expication de cette expression (sauf le pluriel.)
http://www.rfi.fr/lffr/articles/117/article_3219.asp


----------



## hugohaas

MILLE MERCIS pour vos deux interventions,les amis!!! Mâtin!!Ce que vous êtes efficaces!!!


----------



## Janos

Cependant, je vois deux differences entre les examples mises en avant et mon expression. "Les ingénues, les oiseaux de malheur, les grands seigneurs, les amoureux transis, les folles furieuses" - ce sont tous noms communs et au pluriel contrairement à Cassandra. Il est facile de comprend si on compare quelqu'un qui se comporte comme un categorie de gens ou animaux à "les....s(x)", mais Cassandre était un seule personne. Alors si quelqu'un se comprorte comme ou imitate le president de la République Française peut-on dire qu'il joue les Sarkozy?


----------



## Viobi

Bien sûr! Moi, en tout cas, ça me semble tout à fait naturel. Sarkozy joue les Napoléon. 
On dit bien "jouer les Dom Juan", "n'écoutez pas les Cassandre". Dès l'instant qu'un personnage est considéré comme un archétype, on peut utiliser la formule "jouer les+nom propre".


----------



## quinoa

"Jouer les ..." doit laisser supposer que l'on ferait partie d'un groupe de personnes endossant l'habit de ..., et donc son rôle. On assimile l'interlocuteur à un membre d'un groupe. Ou alors c'est un rôle qu'il joue souvent.
"faire sa (ou ta) Cassandre", "faire ton Dom Juan", laisserait supposer que parmi les différentes facettes de la personnalité, il résiderait la qualité d'être parfois Cassandre ou Dom Juan.


----------



## FannyB

Je crois que c'est plutôt la nuance du rôle que l'on joue souvent, quinoa.
KaRiNe_Fr le définit très bien:
« Jouer les X » signifie être spécialisé dans cet emploi (X).
et la remarque de tilt me rappelle _les_ _filles de l'air_


tilt said:


> Pour ma part, je dis _jouer *les *grands seigneurs _aussi.
> _Jouer au grand seigneur _me ferait plutôt penser que la personne s'amuse à un jeu nommé ainsi.


comme si les sens d'_amusement_ et de _rôle_ se confondaient et que le pluriel du vocabulaire théatral l'emportait.
Pour la question première du pluriel utilisé pour une personne, j'ai retrouvé Jocrisse, mais l'expression _jouer les Jocrisse_ est un peu passée à la trappe


----------



## Chimel

La question est intéressante: le pluriel dans "jouer les Cassandre" est-il une exception ou bien y a-t-il une structure "jouer les + nom propre" qui est applicable à tout personnage plus ou moins connu et caractéristique?

Dirait-on par exemple "jouer les Tartuffe"? Et dans un autre registre: "jouer les Calimero"? Je crois que oui, mais je finis par en douter à force de me poser la question.

Même dans ce cas, la structure ne me semble s'appliquer qu'à des personnages fictifs, que l'on est susceptible de jouer sur scène (c'est moins vrai pour Caliméro...). "Jouer les Napoléon/les Gandhi..." ne me paraît pas très naturel. Si cette hypothèse est exacte, il y aurait donc bien une référence au répertoire théâtral, comme le signalait plus haut FannyB: c'est "jouer les rôles de...", comme on dit "jouer les ingénues".


----------



## hugohaas

Ah MERCI FannyB de signaler qu'on peut aussi bien employer l'expression '' Joue le(les)....'' et d'ailleurs '' Faire son(sa)... '' avec '' Jocrisse ''. Je tiens a préciser que Jocrisse n'est pas encore vieux pour ceux comme moi que son usage intéresserait. Il n'est encore que vieilli,péjoratif et soutenu, d'après le dictionnaire MSN Encarta( Source: http://fr.ca.encarta.msn.com/dictionary_/jocrisse.html) ou simplement Littéraire d'après le Dictionnaire Larousse en ligne(Source: http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/jocrisse)! ! Merci quinoa pour la précision que tu as faite quinoa sur les origines de '' jouer les '' et '' faire son(sa)...''. Merci Viobi pour cette règle que tu viens de proposer!!


----------



## FannyB

Les nuances sont aussi intéressantes, pour moi _jouer sa Cassandre_ n'est pas la même chose que _jouer les Cassandre_. Dans le premier cas (un tantinet désobligeant) on parle d'un éternel pessimiste et dans le deuxième c'est plus un personnage incompris et lucide, proche de l'héroïne grecque.


----------



## Viobi

Chimel said:


> La question est intéressante: le pluriel dans "jouer les Cassandre" est-il une exception ou bien y a-t-il une structure "jouer les + nom propre" qui est applicable à tout personnage plus ou moins connu et caractéristique?
> 
> Dirait-on par exemple "jouer les Tartuffe"? Et dans un autre registre: "jouer les Calimero"? Je crois que oui, mais je finis par en douter à force de me poser la question.
> 
> Même dans ce cas, la structure ne me semble s'appliquer qu'à des personnages fictifs, que l'on est susceptible de jouer sur scène (c'est moins vrai pour Caliméro...). *"Jouer les Napoléon/les Gandhi..." ne me paraît pas très naturel. Si cette hypothèse est exacte, il y aurait donc bien une référence au répertoire théâtral*, comme le signalait plus haut FannyB: c'est "jouer les rôles de...", comme on dit "jouer les ingénues".



C'est bien possible: peut-être qu'il y a trop de caractéristiques connues de l'un ou de l'autre pour que le sens soit clair. Pas assez archétypiques, quoi! Sans doute faut-il que le personnage ait une caractéristique dominante qui en fait quasi un emploi théâtral! _Jouer les Saint Thomas_ pour être incrédule, j_ouer les BHL_ pour se montrer outrancièrement pédant? ("Je suis le plus grand penseur du XXe siècle", authentique, à peine concurrencé par le "je suis né en un siècle indigne de mon génie" tout aussi authentique, mais signé de son pote Glucksmann), _jouer les Pavarotti, jouer les Marilyn_....


----------



## tilt

Viobi said:


> Bien sûr! Moi, en tout cas, ça me semble tout à fait naturel. Sarkozy joue les Napoléon.
> On dit bien "jouer les Dom Juan", "n'écoutez pas les Cassandre". Dès l'instant qu'un personnage est considéré comme un archétype, on peut utiliser la formule "jouer les+nom propre".


Entièrement d'accord ! C'est bien la notion d'archétype qui entre en jeu, ici.
Le nom propre prend alors la valeur d'un terme générique, d'un nom commun, au point qu'on peut même lui ajouter un qualificatif : _jouer les petits Napoléon, jouer les Don Juan d'opérette_...


----------



## Topie

Il y a aussi, et je suppose que c'est au fond la même expression, quoique dans un registre beaucoup plus familier : "*se la jouer *X".


----------



## gallhammer

se la jouer Cassandre ? t'abuses là Topie


----------

